# Glue



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been reading about plastic resin glue (David Marks, got me thinking about it) and traditional hide glue. I've always used TB. 

I'm interested in what members of this group are using? Why? And in particular what glue would you recommend that has a long working time. 

I understand that many adhesives need 70 degrees F to cure. That's no problem in Mexico but those who live with snow and ice 5 months of the year...someone suggested wrapping the work in an electric blanket for curing?

This a subject that could even be one where members 'vote'. (I'm technologically impaired and don't know how to post a poll)

Berry in St. Paul


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I normally use white pva glue,any major brand,it dries clear and has a slightly longer open time than the yellow. If it is a complicated glue -up that can't be do in stages I have used plastic resin(urea form.)While hide glue is easy to repair it also has a short working time.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

When making flutes out of aromatic red cedar I usually use Gorilla glue. Some folks complained about the squeeze-out, but I've found if I mix a few drops of water into it and stir it up real good I can get it to "pre-foam" and then I get VERY little glue seeping out of a joint. 

Some woods, though, are kinda oily and tehn we have to use a different glue and often have to wipe down the joint with alcohol or acetone first. The flutes get exposed to moisture from teh inside (from our breath) and can sometimes be subject to a fair amount of differential stress having an interior that's warmer then the exterior. You can tell right away if you used teh wrong glue.... believe me.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Something to consider when selecting glue is will the joint be repairable. The glue choice is very important for chairs, tables etc. If you have ever taken a chair apart you will be thankful if the right choice was made.

Regards
Jerry


----------

